# Quelle enceinte colonne pour mon iPod?



## alexklandre (2 Février 2010)

Tout est dans le titre.

Je cherche depuis un bout de temps sans trouver.
Si vous en avez (et qu'elles sont encore disponibles ) je prend l'info


----------



## alexklandre (3 Février 2010)

Bon pas beaucoup de réponses :sleep:

Quelqu'un connait ça


----------



## Liosha-K (4 Février 2010)

Pourquoi tu veut t'embêté la vie avec une enceinte colonne ?

Moi je te conseil ce que je me suis offert a noël a savoir un Bose Sound Dock !
La qualité est vraiment excellente pour ne pas dire parfaite !

musicalement, liosha


----------



## alexklandre (5 Février 2010)

Positionnement dans la pièce 

Là où je souhaite le mettre, il n'y a pas de meuble et je n'en veux pas.
C'est une pièce en L et je veux le mettre dans le coin intérieur du L.

D'où la forme qui me va bien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Février 2010)

Tu n'as pas de magasin à côté de chez toi où tu pourrais la tester ?

Sinon, sur le papier ça a l'air pas mal.


----------



## alexklandre (6 Février 2010)

Ben non pas de magasin, qui a ce genres de trucs en stock.

La colonne n'est plus à la fnac, et ils n'ont pas de modèles équivalent...


----------



## Gwen (6 Février 2010)

Perso, je fais entièrement confiance au site Son Video. Ils n'ont que des bons produits et en plus, si tu n'es pas satisfait, c'est de la VPC, donc tu as 7 jours pour la retourner.

Je pense que vu tes besoins, c'est un bon choix.


----------

